# Toyota Tacoma



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

WIP: 2018 Toyota Tacoma 
I don't normally do modern vehicle models, so i decided to try my hand at this Tacoma. The body was found on Thingiverse by Alexby
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3561469
and 3D printed in PLA.

The chassis and interior is a Aoshima Hilux kit in 1/25 scale. it went together so nicely. Aoshima have really good fitment and clean flash-free parts. I decided to do the interior in grey rather than hard to see black. The chassis when together smoothly, and then i cut it in half to stretch it by 11mm. 

The body was painted in Tamiya spray blue TS-51 and i hand painted the black trim.

Still to do final assembly and glass.

DSCF8621 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8620 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8619 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8622 by aus_mus, on Flickr

chassis prior to chop
DSCF8617 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8618 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is now finished. i've added glass and glued it together and hand painted the trim.
DSCF8637 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8636 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8638 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8639 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8640 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8641 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------

